# Full House & Other 'Corny' Sitcoms



## Cocobanana (Dec 9, 2013)

I have the biggest guilty pleasure hard-on for Full House. Every line fights so hard, and fails, to be the cool catchphrase of the week and I can't help but laugh maniacally at the cheese, ALL the cheese.

What guilty pleasure sitcoms do you guys enjoy watching, if any?


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 9, 2013)

A few years ago, I always had a thing for Family Matters.  As I look back, I would definitely count it as a guilty pleasure.


----------

